

Retrospective: Google Wave - augustocallejas

This video (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=rDu2A3WzQpo) discusses what Google Wave was and what problems it was trying to solve.<p>Were these problems of group&#x2F;threaded conversations real problems, and if so, what now has solved those problems, if any?
======
mathouc
watch this video
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKCK16Junz4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKCK16Junz4)
;)

------
CompleteMoron2
Sounds like a multi-user online whiteboard more than a email.

Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen when you invite your spouse to the
wrong google "wave"

